# Your EDC light after 1000+ days Picture Thread



## kyhunter1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just what the title says. Feel free to post pics of your favorite EDC light you have owned for more than a 1000 days. It also must be the light or lights you have actually carried for the better part of the 1000 days. 

Mine is my old standby 80 lumen E1B. It has the ever famous Modoo slim ti tailguard on the switch, and a parachord homemade lanyard with a carabiner for my belt loop. That setup allows it to lay vertical in my pocket without bottoming out. I prefer this over having it clipped to my pocket. At this point, Ive owned it for ~ 1500 days and carried it ~ 1000 of those days. It has never let me down and has developed alot of charactar. It's been dropped many more times than I can remember and had dozens of 123 cells put thru it. It has even been dropped onto the highway and went for a roll. I have lights much brighter and more expensive, but it's my fav. Most of the time it's in my pocket, if not, then one of two E1B/VME/M31N or M31NLL setup's. Let see what you all are carrying and actually using.....
























EDIT: 3/19/2013 Here was my first real led EDC, forgot about it til I seen it in my gun cabinet today. Streamlight keychain light I packed for a few years prior to my tenure on cpf. The better part of a 1000 days anyway.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 16, 2013)

wow that's dedication. hmm i think 180days is the max i have ever. <-flashlight slut


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 16, 2013)

Cool idea for a topic and awesome photos!
I can't add anything, just yet. 

Hope to see some more photos of 1000+ days EDC flashlights.


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish I could post. I changed EDCs so many times trying to find the perfect one. I'm at probably 650 days or so of carry with my Haiku though, which is the longest I've gone.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 16, 2013)

Im guessing this Olight T10 R5 is close to a thousand. This has been my keychain light every since around when I joined this forum, one of the first lights I got. Ano worn, ends are beat up from keys. But it worked just right, never even felt the need for another newer or different key light.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## TK41 (Mar 16, 2013)

I use a similar setup with my EDC Fenix PD22. I recommend the Nite Ize S-biner #2 for clipping to your belt loop. These are flatter, come in all black, and are easy to remove with the double ended gates. Couldn't be happier. And to think a year ago I saw these in the store and laughed at how useless they seemed. 




kyhunter1 said:


> Just what the title says. Feel free to post pics of your favorite EDC light you have owned for more than a 1000 days. It also must be the light or lights you have actually carried for the better part of the 1000 days.
> 
> Mine is my old standby 80 lumen E1B. It has the ever famous Modoo slim ti tailguard on the switch, and a parachord homemade lanyard with a carabiner for my belt loop. That setup allows it to lay vertical in my pocket without bottoming out. I prefer this over having it clipped to my pocket. At this point, Ive owned it for ~ 1500 days and carried it ~ 1000 of those days. It has never let me down and has developed alot of charactar. It's been dropped many more times than I can remember and had dozens of 123 cells put thru it. It has even been dropped onto the highway and went for a roll. I have lights much brighter and more expensive, but it's my fav. Most of the time it's in my pocket, if not, then one of two E1B/VME/M31N or M31NLL setup's. Let see what you all are carrying and actually using.....


----------



## reppans (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't recall the exact date, but this should be ~1000 days of EDC, and sharing unprotected real estate with KEYS the entire time. Looks and works like new.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice pics guys. That preon almost looks like a shelf queen.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I had the exact same clip you mention, but lost it in my crawl space a while back while doing some plumbing work. Next time I do a lighthound order, one of those will be in it. For a while, I thought I was the only one around here to use that setup. 



TK41 said:


> I use a similar setup with my EDC Fenix PD22. I recommend the Nite Ize S-biner #2 for clipping to your belt loop. These are flatter, come in all black, and are easy to remove with the double ended gates. Couldn't be happier. And to think a year ago I saw these in the store and laughed at how useless they seemed.


----------



## rayman (Mar 16, 2013)

reppans said:


> Don't recall the exact date, but this should be ~1000 days of EDC, and sharing unprotected real estate with KEYS the entire time. Looks and works like new.



Also got a Preon ReVO in SS in the preorder and it was on my keychain since then and it looks nearly like new. Dropped it on the ground several times but there are only some dings aorund the bezel and thats all. Nice pretty light .

rayman


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

The Quark Mini 123, the keychain hole is weak but 4Sevens replaced the body right a way.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like that light has been around the block more than a time or two! Good deal on the new body. 



LightWalker said:


> The Quark Mini 123, the keychain hole is weak but 4Sevens replaced the body right a way.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> Looks like that light has been around the block more than a time or two! Good deal on the new body.



It was on my keyring for about a year, it still works good.


----------



## nbp (Mar 18, 2013)

How did I forget my keychain light?! This has been abused on my keys for a couple years now. Looks rough but keeps on ticking.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

That's what my Fenix E01 looks like but it's black, been on my keychain since about 2008 and still works fine.


----------



## nbp (Mar 18, 2013)

They're tough aren't they?

Fixed broken pic as well. Oops.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

nbp said:


> They're tough aren't they?
> 
> Fixed broken pic as well. Oops.



Yes they are tough, I have dropped my keys several times and never had a problem with that light besides needing contact points cleaned.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

I just noticed the thread title says 1000+ days, I thought it said 100+ days, sorry OP.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Fenix E01 that has been carried on my keyring daily since about 2008.

Oops, the phone I'm using made the background pink.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 18, 2013)

nbp said:


> How did I forget my keychain light?! This has been abused on my keys for a couple years now. Looks rough but keeps on ticking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plaguem (Mar 18, 2013)

LightWalker said:


> The Quark Mini 123, the keychain hole is weak but 4Sevens replaced the body right a way.





LightWalker said:


> I just noticed the thread title says 1000+ days, I thought it said 100+ days, sorry OP.



THIS happened after a 100 days? Love it's looks now, but I'm wondering if you ran it through a food processor.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

I scoured the LED of my E01 with a SOS pad so now it is floody with a white tint instead of purple.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 18, 2013)

plaguem said:


> THIS happened after a 100 days? Love it's looks now, but I'm wondering if you ran it through a food processor.



It was on my keys for about a year but no food processer.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 19, 2013)

My Fenix E01 looks like those of the guys who posted above  It isn't that old, though, so I'm not staining the topic with my 15-month old oldest light


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Here was my first real led EDC, forgot about it til I seen it in my gun cabinet today. Streamlight keychain light I packed for a few years prior to my tenure on cpf. The better part of a 1000 days anyway.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Mar 22, 2013)

Mini AA XP-G warm, E01






EDIT: As of 5/2013 the Mini AA has passed on to flashlight heaven.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 29, 2013)

i feel like fenix and fours even have pretty bad anodizing. (painted on? lol) 
the look is kinda charming. antique style..


----------



## Atakdog (Mar 29, 2013)

I have no doubt my 4sevens Quark Mini 123 will be on this thread in ~700 days. It has been well used and has the scars to show it; of my small collection of good lights it is the only one I trust to work every time I need it.


----------



## deadlylover (Mar 29, 2013)

The LS20 has been my EDC light for just about 1300 days, lots of scratches here and there but it's still chugging along quite nicely.

Gosh I haven't been here in ages, so many new flashlights around.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The ano on fenix and 4 sevens could be better, but lights that have lasted long enough to look like those are nice lights. 



jonnyfgroove said:


> Mini AA XP-G warm, E01





f22shift said:


> i feel like fenix and fours even have pretty bad anodizing. (painted on? lol)
> the look is kinda charming. antique style..




If it's carried for 700 days and still works, you can trust it! Those are the ones I like best. 




Atakdog said:


> I have no doubt my 4sevens Quark Mini 123 will be on this thread in ~700 days. It has been well used and has the scars to show it; of my small collection of good lights it is the only one I trust to work every time I need it.





Is this one titanium or is it stainless?



deadlylover said:


> The LS20 has been my EDC light for just about 1300 days, lots of scratches here and there but it's still chugging along quite nicely.
> 
> Gosh I haven't been here in ages, so many new flashlights around.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Mar 30, 2013)

f22shift said:


> i feel like fenix and fours even have pretty bad anodizing. (painted on? lol)
> the look is kinda charming. antique style..



In my case both of those lights have been pocket carried with keys, change, alox SAK, etc. I don't think the wear is due to poor anodizing.


----------



## deadlylover (Mar 30, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> Is this one titanium or is it stainless?



Titanium, it's a McGizmo LunaSol20.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's held up really well. Nice light.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't had any quite that long yet, but I gotta say the E1B and Preon Revo have held up amazingly well.
Great thread.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine Mag Solitaire after 17 years of use...




...still works!


----------



## CMAG (Apr 4, 2013)

Retired a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I have my AA mini [email protected] and old 2xC [email protected] ( CMAG )from the early 1980's 1000 days is nothing just wish I still had the leather holster for the mini rather than the ones today.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Apr 5, 2013)

Arc AAA premium from the first week nichia ds version were made available:


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 5, 2013)

Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Apr 5, 2013)

This thread is starting to collect some interesting lights. Who would have thought a solitaire would still be functional after 17 years! 



liveris flashlights said:


> Mine Mag Solitaire after 17 years of use...
> 
> ...still works!



I still have a 2D mag stashed away from the early 90's. With the mods that are available for Mags now, there's no reason to retire them. A few years back, I lost a AA mag with the terralux 140 lumen module. It was a decent light. 



CMAG said:


> Retired a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I have my AA mini [email protected] and old 2xC [email protected] ( CMAG )from the early 1980's 1000 days is nothing just wish I still had the leather holster for the mini rather than the ones today.




The arcs were very cool lights, wish I hadnt sold mine. I read a while back where a cpf member lost one in a stream in a cave, and then found it three years later. They replaced the cell and it worked. Hard to believe especially after spending 1000 days under water! It cleaned up well too. 



kongfuchicken said:


> Arc AAA premium from the first week nichia ds version were made available:



Yes. 



Chrontius said:


> Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Simplespeed (Apr 6, 2013)

This one is somewhere near 2000 days. Iv used this every day all day at work. Its had a rough lift and many many recharges and its still going strong. A lot of guys use these ar work now but mines the oldest. I got mine before the dual switch came out and it only c.ame in black.


----------



## georget98 (Apr 30, 2013)

kongfuchicken said:


> Arc AAA premium from the first week nichia ds version were made available:



Ditto


----------



## kyhunter1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice arc. Wish I had kept mine.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 30, 2013)

Chrontius said:


> http://f.cl.ly/items/3X090i3H1y030x0s1d0Y/Twisty 85-TR2.jpg
> 
> Isn't she a beauty?



Holy awesome. Where'd you get the SF 1" flip up filter?


----------



## Scrumpy777 (May 1, 2013)

I must baby my lights, I have used and carried the same surefires for years and they dont look nearly as bad as some, however I am OCD about letting them ride in the same pocket as anything abrasive such as keys.


----------

